# Berlusconi shock:"Ora Monza campione d'Italia e Champions".



## admin (29 Maggio 2022)

Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"

*Berlusconi sul Milan:"Adesso sarà molto bello affrontare il Milan in serie A perché avrò il cuore da una parte e dell'altra".*


----------



## bmb (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"


Quanti abitanti fa Monza? Occhio alle prossime elezioni.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2022)

E qui si spiega anche il Milan a Baccalà


----------



## kYMERA (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"


----------



## Andris (29 Maggio 2022)

scommettiamo che nel primo mercato spenderà più delle ultime sessioni al Milan ?


----------



## bmb (29 Maggio 2022)

Occhio che CR7 va via da Manchester.


----------



## Tobi (29 Maggio 2022)

Facessero una bella squadra, non di polpette, potrebbero fare cose importanti come La Conference League entro qualche anno e magari un buon percorso in coppa Italia. Alla fine mi pare Galliani abbia speso in 2 anni 70 mln . Con 30-50 mln e gente che di calcio ne capisce puoi raggiungere il livello del Sassuolo tranquillamente. Solo che Galliani di aspetti sportivi ne capisce poco e niente. Si affiderà ai soliti procuratori


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"


questo mi sembra un delirio..però che facciano una squadra per lottare per l'accesso all'europa non mi stupirebbe


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"


Camilleri diceva "è più... sciocco (non proprio così) il carnevale o chi gli va appresso?"
Ecco, io non mi spiego proprio perchè qui ci sia ancora tutto questo timore nei confronti di questo triste vecchietto terminale che nemmeno riusciva a stare sveglio allo stadio da quanto è imbottito di medicinali.


----------



## bmb (29 Maggio 2022)

Casti glielo diamo. Alla fine Monza e Varese sono lì, può tornare dagli amici a Milanello ogni volta che vuole.


----------



## Milo (30 Maggio 2022)

Sono in a da mezz’ora e già non li sopporto


----------



## Gamma (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"



Signore e signori, inizia il circo!

Pa pa para para pa pa para


----------



## livestrong (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"


Sarà un buffone (e lo è), ma l'asticella l'ha sempre alzata senza paura. A differenza dei rabbini


----------



## diavolo (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"


I soldi ce li ha.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"



Silvio il tempo passa anche per te…


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono in a da mezz’ora e già non li sopporto



Io immagino tra due anni la finale di CL tra Real e Monza


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"


ah se gli da 250 milioni all'anno a galliani forse in champions ci arriva.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> ah se gli da 250 milioni all'anno a galliani forse in champions ci arriva.



Il Monza, vedrai, il prossimo anno un posto in Europa se lo gioca.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Monza, vedrai, il prossimo anno un posto in Europa se lo gioca.


Ne sarai felice, bisogna alzare il livello della Serie A, basta con le neopromosse che fanno a gara tra loro per i record negativi di gol subiti o punti fatti.


----------



## Rickrossonero (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"


Mi sa che si è fatto un pò prendere la mano.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Maggio 2022)

La famiglia gli ha fatto vendere (o quello che fu, diciamo) il giocattolo Milan perchè si erano stufati di bruciare 250 milioni l'anno. Gli hanno fatto comprare il giocattolo Monza per bruciare 25 milioni l'anno, se con questo budget riusciranno a vincere campionato e champions complimenti a loro.


----------



## Zenos (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"


Com'era la questione delle idee tafazziane?


----------



## Djici (30 Maggio 2022)

Galliani riuscirà a farsi squalificare dalla UEFA per il bilancio in rosso


----------



## __king george__ (30 Maggio 2022)

Galliani avrà tipo già chiamato il suo amico Perez: "oh per la superlega nel caso ci siamo anche noi eh"


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2022)

Facciano quello che gli pare ma basta che non stiano ogni settimana a parlare di Milan e anedotti..e soprattutto che il nano non si intrometta con battute sulle nostre formazioni, le due punte, "ho parlato al telefono con Pioli" etc..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Maggio 2022)

Con lo stadio a Sesto li avremo proprio accanto


----------



## folletto (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"


Vabbè dai, l'ha detto ridendo


----------



## Miro (30 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Sarà un buffone (e lo è), ma l'asticella l'ha sempre alzata senza paura. A differenza dei rabbini


Infatti. Anzi, mi verrebbe pure da dire che ha più chance il Monza di vincere la Champions con Berlusconi che noi con i rabbini.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Maggio 2022)

Ci faranno divertire.

Il fatto che faranno le loro pagliacciate col Monza e non col Milan mi da un sollievo enorme.


----------



## Route66 (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"


Ah ma quindi lo hanno poi svegliato alla fine dal mega coccolone che aveva preso sul cadreghino dello stadio?
Grande Ilvio!!


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2022)

Berlusconi e galliani andavano tenuti in società : il primo per indirizzare la stampa, il secondo in lega.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Maggio 2022)

Ma dove devono andare sti due dai. I soldi li spenderanno comunque, quindi cerchiamo di rifilare più scarti possibili come Caldara, castillejo ecc…


----------



## Swaitak (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"


c'è poco da scherzare, i soldi ci sono, la fame pure, gli mancano solo le competenze


----------



## Paolino (30 Maggio 2022)

Che voglia di rifilargli degli scarponi d'oro sul calciomercato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Maggio 2022)

ahahaahah già è tanto se si salvano. Diamogli Castillejo


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

*Berlusconi sul Milan:"Adesso sarà molto bello affrontare il Milan in serie A perché avrò il cuore da una parte e dell'altra".*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Sarà un buffone (e lo è), ma l'asticella l'ha sempre alzata senza paura. A differenza dei rabbini


un conto è alzare l'asticella al monza un conto al milan, anzi mi sembra che i rabbini siano riusciti a fare cio che galliani in 10 e passa anni non è riuscito a fare, vincere e sistemare i conti


----------



## gabri65 (30 Maggio 2022)

Se non altro la smetteranno di chiamare stupidamente "derby d'itaglia" le partite tra ladri e melme.

Adesso il vero derby d'itaglia è Milan-Monza.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"
> 
> *Berlusconi sul Milan:"Adesso sarà molto bello affrontare il Milan in serie A perché avrò il cuore da una parte e dell'altra".*


.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> c'è poco da scherzare,* i soldi ci sono*, la fame pure, gli mancano solo le competenze


Sono circa 20 anni che i soldi non ci sono piu (con le piccole eccezioni dell'acquisto di Pato, Gilardino e la campagna acquisti estate 2010)


----------



## Swaitak (30 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono circa 20 anni che i soldi non ci sono piu (con le piccole eccezioni dell'acquisto di Pato, Gilardino e la campagna acquisti estate 2010)


Nel mercato 15/16 hanno speso (malissimo) 100 milioni ..Gli manca un vero ds


----------



## Zenos (30 Maggio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Ah ma quindi lo hanno poi svegliato alla fine dal mega coccolone che aveva preso sul cadreghino dello stadio?
> Grande Ilvio!!


Ha preso sonno in serie B e si è svegliato in serie A.
Solo Silvio può.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nel mercato 15/16 hanno speso (malissimo) 100 milioni ..Gli manca un vero ds


Quell'anno spesero perchè si fecero intortare dal Totò Thailandese che li prese per il naso dicendo che avrebbe pagato lui gli acquisti più tardi, con la collaborazione di Galatioto, Gancikoff e Nelio Lucas...


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"
> 
> *Berlusconi sul Milan:"Adesso sarà molto bello affrontare il Milan in serie A perché avrò il cuore da una parte e dell'altra".*


compriamo i popcorn per PSG-Monza


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"
> 
> *Berlusconi sul Milan:"Adesso sarà molto bello affrontare il Milan in serie A perché avrò il cuore da una parte e dell'altra".*


Seh lallero

Già ci toccherà rivedere la faccia di Galliani la domenica sera e il lunedì


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2022)

Aspetto al varco i vari giornalisti che seguono il Milan. La maggior parte sarà bipolare il prossimo anno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Aspetto al varco i vari giornalisti che seguono il Milan. La maggior parte sarà bipolare il prossimo anno.



Ma nemmeno bipolare... i soliti noti staranno tutti da una parte sola...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Signore e signori, inizia il circo!
> 
> Pa pa para para pa pa para


----------



## uolfetto (30 Maggio 2022)

Comunque è incredibile come sta roba del Monza sia stata la prima notizia su tutti i principali quotidiani online e pure nei telegiornali.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Comunque è incredibile come sta roba del Monza sia stata la prima notizia su tutti i principali quotidiani online e pure nei telegiornali.


In questo momento su sportmediaset c'è un lecchinaggio allucinante


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"
> 
> *Berlusconi sul Milan:"Adesso sarà molto bello affrontare il Milan in serie A perché avrò il cuore da una parte e dell'altra".*


Maledetto mostro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"
> 
> *Berlusconi sul Milan:"Adesso sarà molto bello affrontare il Milan in serie A perché avrò il cuore da una parte e dell'altra".*



*Ancora Berlusconi sul Milan (e siamo solo al primo giorno) "Cosa farò per Milan-Monza? Per chi tiferò? Non è scontato, servirà una riflessione difficile e profonda."*


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi sul Milan (e siamo solo al primo giorno) "Cosa farò per Milan-Monza? Per chi tiferò? Non è scontato, servirà una riflessione difficile e profonda."*



Che degrado


----------



## sunburn (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi sul Milan (e siamo solo al primo giorno) "Cosa farò per Milan-Monza? Per chi tiferò? Non è scontato, servirà una riflessione difficile e profonda."*


E non solo la riflessione…


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi sul Milan (e siamo solo al primo giorno) "Cosa farò per Milan-Monza? Per chi tiferò? Non è scontato, servirà una riflessione difficile e profonda."*


Prepariamoci perchè Berlusca e il Gallo, il prossimo anno parleranno più del Milan che del Monza.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi sul Milan (e siamo solo al primo giorno) "Cosa farò per Milan-Monza? Per chi tiferò? Non è scontato, servirà una riflessione difficile e profonda."*


Io davvero non ho parole ma proprio l'anno dello scudetto dobbiamo subirci questo qui? Pazzesco sembra che siamo condannati da un maledizione del demonio di Hardcore in cui il nostro filo è connesso al suo in qualsiasi modo.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dopo la conquista della Serie A col Monza:"Monza ora ha la squadra che merita. Ora vogliamo vincere il campionato e andare in coppa dei campioni. Il MIian? Due gioie quest'anno"
> 
> *Berlusconi sul Milan:"Adesso sarà molto bello affrontare il Milan in serie A perché avrò il cuore da una parte e dell'altra".*



Ragazzi se non possiamo vincerlo noi magari fosse vero sempre meglio della seconda stella dell'inde ma pure di uno scudetto al Napoli. Ma sta delirando dai


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2022)

Ora che il Monza è in serie A capiremo ancor di più cosa significa avere potere mediatico.
Già da neopromossa si parla di scudetto mentre noi eravamo per tutti il lanciano..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi a Quarta repubblica è appena andato in onda un siparietto che.... non ho ho parole, va visto.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi sul Milan (e siamo solo al primo giorno) "Cosa farò per Milan-Monza? Per chi tiferò? Non è scontato, servirà una riflessione difficile e profonda."*



Eccolo mentre sta riflettendo profondamente.


----------

